# HP Pavillion G6 1118si case



## Euzikial (Dec 10, 2010)

Where can I buy this one? I looked all round amazon and couldn't find one  pls help


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Try ebay.


----------



## ShellyJoy83 (Mar 15, 2013)

You have to go to service center for new case. Each laptop case is customize for every model.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

ShellyJoy83 said:


> You have to go to service center for new case. Each laptop case is customize for every model.


While being a valid suggestion, it's doubtful it would be cost effective.


----------

